# Probiotics for Pain



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello Recently I found a posting in a german ibs forum about treating IBS with probiotics. There are also some studies going on about Probitics and IBS. At least IBS-D seems to benefit from probiotics. Someone who is included in one study about Escherichia coli feels much better with it. As he reported, Escherichia coli reduced D and spasm in his case. My question is there also chance to treat other symptoms of IBS with probiotics? Should someone give probiotics a try even he has no D issues. In my case, I suffer from IBS-(mild C) and horrible pain, which I would not describe as spasm, not at all. It feels like a inflammation or very sensitv, tender bowel. Antispasmodics, Antidepressors, Zelnorm, and even Narcotics failled to address this type of pain. Should I go for probiotics? And which one should I try out, there are so many.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry Admin. Could you please switch this posting into the probiotic treat of this forum?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Puppy,Some probiotics do work for C -- if I remember right, that's what the Activia Yogurt advertised on its commercials... I'm not sure if it also works for pain, though -- if for someone getting rid of the C makes the colon less painful, then it probably works that way; but if getting rid of the C doesn't relieve the pain, then probiotics probably won't do the trick. In the latter case you may need to talk to your dr and see what s/he suggests...Hope you'll find the info you need in the Probiotics forum CherrieP.S., that's not a problem -- I'm moving this thread now


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

P.P.S., wonder if you've tried cognitive behavioral therapy or hypnotherapy? these two may be of mroe help for pain relief...Cherrie


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 22, 2007)

i have done a lot of research on ibs.... i have been suffering with it for the past 8 years. there were days when the pain was excruciating, and i would visit the bathroom atleast 8 to 9 times in a day. i have been through various tests, none of which yielded any results. i was put on anti depressants, anti spasm medication for a year. i showed considerable improvement, however not complete. i still suffer from pain atleast once a week and an occasional loose bowel. i have discontinued all medication. i am trying out some probiotic medication, lactobacillus GG. its has been pretty effective, however i will still not vouch for it. i have also started a diet which includes leeks, onions, garlic, and bananas. i see some results, however my stomach in the course of the years has become extremely sensitive. the point i am trying to make is probiotic is pretty helpful and effective...


----------



## hopefulalways (Aug 17, 2007)

Puppy3D,I can relate to you completely, I also have the same problem - mild constipation but pain being the worst. I've also tried Zelnorm, narcotics, antidepressants, antispasmotics and nothing has helped.I'm wondering if you have found a probiotic that has helped. As mentioned, the Align seems to have good backup evidence of effectiveness, and the Activia Yogurt has helped a lot of people.Have you read the thread about "probiotics has helped 100%"? Theres been a lot of positive feedback of Kirkland Probio - I dont know how to post links but your may want to do a google search or take a look at the postings.Please keep me posted about what you think, or progress you've made. I will do the same.Good luck,Lynne


----------

